# Chautauqua bass



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Got a few days off of work and decided to head up to our lake house in ny. Managed to get some little smallmouth and a few small largemouth. Decided to beef up the lure a bit. Tied on a 5" perch colored paddletail soft swimbait with a 1/4 oz jig head and started ripping it through the weeds
..........I think it worked


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

